# Sussex Meet Sunday 13th March 2011



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Guys

Time for the first Sussex meet of the year and I thought we would keep it simple for the first one.

So plan is meet at Pease Pottage Services at the bottom of the M23 at 11.30 for a quick Costa Coffee.

Depart at 12.00 for a short mini cruise out into the countryside and ending up at The Flight Tavern for a beer and a bite to eat for those that fancy it.

All those that are interested please get your names down.

Cheers

Trev

Attending

ttrev21
CastorAcer
xblader
JayTTapp
BlackcaTT
DenTTed
BerTT
bmwe30innit
Hardrhino


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Well I'm definitely in. Right on my doorstep.


----------



## fozzie34 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry I can't. I'll be coming home from Telford that day as the wife and I are visiting our son at RAF Cosford. We are staying up there on Saturday night and seeing him on Sunday and won't be back until late.
I'm even not going to the show at Telford coz of this prior commitment. So near yet so far!

I'll have to wait till next time.

Foz


----------



## wardy36 (Jan 23, 2011)

Gutted, I'll be in Bulgaria snowboarding so will have to catch up with everyone next time around.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Fozzie and wardy, no wories maybe next time.


----------



## xblader (Dec 26, 2009)

I will be there if i don't forget. Looking forward to it 8)


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

If I'm allowed to join the Sussex fun.. :wink: ..put me on the list

Jay


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

jayTTapp said:


> If I'm allowed to join the Sussex fun.. :wink: ..put me on the list
> 
> Jay


Added matey... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Blackcatt (May 13, 2010)

Hi mate,
Will join up with the meet at the Pease Pottage (Costa Coffee) at the agreed 11.30 am.

See ya there


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

should be ok for me.


----------



## Bert (Jun 28, 2009)

We should be OK for that date.

BerTT


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

John and Bert both added [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bmwe30init (Jul 16, 2010)

pop my name down and il come say hi


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

bmwe30init said:


> pop my name down and il come say hi


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 8) 8)


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

That pub is one noisy mofo trev...shall we sit inside this time, actually it was really hot last time early may if I remember rightly


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> That pub is one noisy mofo trev...shall we sit inside this time, actually it was really hot last time early may if I remember rightly


Can do mate or if you want I can find another pub, not a problem..


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

ttrev21 said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > That pub is one noisy mofo trev...shall we sit inside this time, actually it was really hot last time early may if I remember rightly
> ...


A great favourite in striking distance of Pease Pottage is the Royal Oak at Wineham - there is some really nice rural driving to be had.

Mind you I'd never been to the Flight Tavern so I was looking forwards to giving it a go.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Well..... If your letting any old county tag along were in!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> Well..... If your letting any old county tag along were in!


Nice one Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Are we getting tour decals for this one mate??? So the good people of Sussex know what the hells going on!
:lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> Are we getting tour decals for this one mate??? So the good people of Sussex know what the hells going on!
> :lol:


No mate......but I have a special little one you can take away on the day for your rear screen..... :wink: .......and if you are lucky we can get " the glue man " to put it on for you...


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Guys

Any more for this?

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > Are we getting tour decals for this one mate??? So the good people of Sussex know what the hells going on!
> ...


 :lol:

At least I catch mine before they peel themselves off and land on some poor unsuspecting motorists windscreen.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> At least I catch mine before they peel themselves off and land on some poor unsuspecting motorists windscreen.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think we`ve got that one sorted now after the last two weeks testing new materials with the printer... 

Might help if people don`t put them on twenty minutes before they leave as well ( ahheemm Syd.. :wink: )... :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

It's this Sunday innit Trev...


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> It's this Sunday innit Trev...


Certainly is John.....


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

It's was more of a bump than anything.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> It's was more of a bump than anything.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Morning guys see you all at 11.30


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

What a cracking meet.....

Some new faces to add to the numbers and all nice people.

To many Blue Mk1's for my liking though....! :lol:

Here's to the next one!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

We made Rob and his flash RS park separately!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great meet guys and good to see so many new faces particually with the dodgy looking weather we started out with.

Thanks to Nick, Sandra, Jay and the kids for making the effort to pop over the border.

I will pop some pics up as soon as Martin has pinged them over to me,..... cause some idiot forgot their camera....  ...oh yeah that was me ...... :wink:

We promise to let Rob park with us next time.. :lol:

Cheers

Trev


----------



## xblader (Dec 26, 2009)

Had a great day lads ladies / children, hope to see all again . blue good colour me thinks


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that made me so welcome on my first outing. I had a great time and will definitely be putting in more appearances.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> What a cracking meet.....
> 
> Some new faces to add to the numbers and all nice people.
> 
> ...


Good meet nice one Trev!

As for blue - get in with the crowd get a respray 

Jay


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

xblader said:


> Had a great day lads ladies / children, hope to see all again . blue good colour me thinks


Just sent you an email with the details you're after...

Jay


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

looks like you guys had a crackin' meet, will pop over to the next one, just a shame i am on nights at the mo :x


----------



## Bert (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi all,
just wanted to say thanks again to TTrev for organising the event (and the rain  ).
The route to the Pub was excellent with TTREV even managing to find some really muddy parts for me to test the performance of my TT's recently applied WAX coating :lol: not to mention the close encounter with a muck spreading tractor and trailor en route which was very exhilarating  .
It was nice to meet some new TT'ers from Sussex.
The pub banter was great and the Kent boys were good company.
Look forward to meeting you all again on the next outing.
Must dash now I have some jetwashing and rewaxing to do :roll:

BerTT


----------



## fozzie34 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello all,
Sorry we couldn't stay yesterday, it would have been great to get to know you all and put the faces to the forum names and put another blue car in the line up. We'd had quite a busy weekend (3 days away) and had to get home to get the chores done and check that the oldest son hadn't had too many party's and wrecked the place (he hadn't... well I think he didn't coz it was all clean and he doesn't do cleaning!) From what I've read Trev's day was a success. Hopefully see you all next time.

Paul


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Ahh Bert, you were in the diesel in front of me! I had to drop from sport to drive after we came off that roundabout :wink: I must say I was quiet impressed with yours, it went well and sounded surprisingly nice...

Good meet Trev, sorry I had to leave early I forgot I had the in-laws down.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bert said:


> Hi all,
> just wanted to say thanks again to TTrev for organising the event (and the rain  ).
> The route to the Pub was excellent with TTREV even managing to find some really muddy parts for me to test the performance of my TT's recently applied WAX coating :lol: not to mention the close encounter with a muck spreading tractor and trailor en route which was very exhilarating  .
> It was nice to meet some new TT'ers from Sussex.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jan did say to me when she saw the mud...." Bert`s gonna kill you when we get there "..........closely followed by....." along with everybody else "...


----------



## xblader (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks Jay got all the details, have made contact with Wak cheers


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

xblader said:


> thanks Jay got all the details, have made contact with Wak cheers


you didn`t use the Bat light then..?... :wink: :lol:


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

xblader - tell Wak that half the forum and I sent you :lol:

The modern day phone....wonders never cease :lol:

In true BT advert style "it's good to talk"

Jay


----------



## xblader (Dec 26, 2009)

Jay Trev lol :lol: the Wak light , lot eaiser than my computer, and yes it is good to talk BT


----------

